# Skeeter ice



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hows the northend look? Had some rain and melted alot of snow but didnt take long too freeze up. Figure to start @ Linda's and work north pending. Maybe on the ice come Christmas! "All I want for Christmas is ICE!!!"


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

JIG said:


> Hows the northend look? Had some rain and melted alot of snow but didnt take long too freeze up. Figure to start @ Linda's and work north pending. Maybe on the ice come Christmas! "All I want for Christmas is ICE!!!"


ME TOO !!!!!! But if we get an early GIFT, i'll take it.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm hoping to be out by Xmas. Hopefully these winds will blow some of this snow off the ice.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I was on the south end yesterday... trying to break ice for ducks.
Couldn't do it. ice was over 2in or so- we were walking on it...the edges were thin where the water was a few inches deep.

I'm guessing the north end will be good enough to go this weekend if it stays in the teens at night..?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My most memorable/productive ice fishing excursions were always when we had fishable ice by XMas! Hope it happens this year again!! Be careful Bobby, those kids need you!


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Jig....Saw the pics and actually thought someone caught those this year. I was ready to put the poles and sled in the back of the truck. Hopefully will be on some ice this weekend.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya it can be very rewarding or ALOT of cold work. Hope things straighten out for the best. 2in on the dam are promising though. Some of the pics Ive seen of the northend looked mudded up. Might need some sun to catch anything.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm almost , ready Bobby! Worki'n now 13.50 hour days , but vaca .starts on thurs. 'till after New Years day, so-LET ME KNOW!!! I,ll do some walki'n with ya, I know it won't be too much longer,and I can't wait!!! -----------sonar........................................................................


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Son said ipod barnes went by the north end today to check ice thickness(didn't fish). He said there was a solid 2 and a half inches. Another few days of these temps in the teens and it should be good to go-(maybe) this weekend. As always, be careful and be safe!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant wait! Ill give ya a call Vince. CJ do you do any hardwater? More than welcome to meet up! Hope your right about this weekend. Prob I have is both end can hold some BAD ice. Wonder if there is/was any open water on the southend. Hate surprizes!


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

buckipicker said:


> Jig....Saw the pics and actually thought someone caught those this year. I was ready to put the poles and sled in the back of the truck. Hopefully will be on some ice this weekend.


i did too buckipicker it sounds like by the time i get rid og this cold i should be able to go down there and see what i can do.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JIG said:


> Cant wait! Ill give ya a call Vince. CJ do you do any hardwater? More than welcome to meet up! Hope your right about this weekend. Prob I have is both end can hold some BAD ice. Wonder if there is/was any open water on the southend. Hate surprizes!


Yeah, not like I used to but at least a few times locally(Milton, Mosquito, WB, Mogadore) and at least one Erie trip to the w-basin. South end of skeeter is for later in the season IMO-too unpredictable. (Icing might be more difficult this year, yellow jacks made a nest in my clam this summer and ate the cover up pretty bad!>>lil b--tards.) My son does a lot, and keeps me current on what's hot and what's not! He and some buds killed them early on the north end of Skeeter last season! Also, on Erie. See you out there, Bob. (you too Vince).


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

got a call from a local on skeeter, he said they were some shanties on the north end today by the bouy line. looks like this weekend is a go. be safe everyone. i hope all that venture out do well.


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Did a drive by today  Didn't see any open water anywhere at all. 


North Buoy Line








South Dam








North Causeway 








South Causeway


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Latest from someone out there on the north side today was ice is weak
beginning at the second buoy, and only 4 ft deep to there. So be real careful and test each step with a good spud thrust ahead of you if you venture out this weekend.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

I was one of the guys out on the north end yesterday...There is 5 inch's 3 good 2 snow ice.Fishing was slow... 2 crappies and 2 gills.Every one out the had a couple of crappies.One gentleman caught a 38 inch northern..Used vibes and ice rapalas no takers seemed to be the same story with everyone else out there...Everyone fished from 8ft to 13 ft of water..we were about 500 yards off shore...Meet a couple of guys when we came in said there was one guy on the south end he said they had about the same ice down there..Hope this helps..I will be going to the south end on Sunday


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I was at pymatuning today and didnt fish there b/c no one was there ice probably not safe there yet!!! Went to lake arthur and fished there ice still only 3 to 4 inches solid but not real thick yet!!!! I imagine its the samr everywhere. Be careful it was fun to get out today may try mosquito on monday!!!!!!

icenut(Bill T)


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I second thoesus. I was out there to day, 2 crappie and one really nice 13 inch perch. Fish was slow but I did mark fish most of the time. All fish came from 12ft of water on small minnows.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys,What is the clarity out there?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SOUTH END ,VERY GOOD! Fri.&Sat.------------sonar..............


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

YA buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:B


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

ggggeeeee........you guys making it hard to decide on were ta go about tues. or weds.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

me and a buddy went out today off the boat launch where 305 turns into cortland. he caught a 16" walleye in the first 10 minutes we were there and then nothing the rest of the day...be careful, we encountered a couple of spots that water had pooled on the ice and created the layered situation and the ice in thoose spots was thin probaly only 3" thick, the rest of the ice we say was between 5 and 6 inches thick


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

water clarity this morn on the north end off 88 was pretty cloudy, the vex transducer was hard to see at 8-10 inches..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

snag said:


> water clarity this morn on the north end off 88 was pretty cloudy, the vex transducer was hard to see at 8-10 inches..


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Fished the south end this morning. Caught 2 eyes between 16"/17". Caught 4 crappies between 10"/11" also a dozen perch with 13 1/4 being the biggest. One catfish as well. Eye's came on 1/4oz silver flash sonar. Perch came on 1/16oz Lindy Frosty's tipped w/Berkley power honey worm. Crappie bit Lindy Forage minnow spoons tipped w/Berkley honey worms. Ice was 4 to 5 inches consistantly. Eye's crushed the Sonar with no hesitation. Perch and Crappie were real shy biters. The vexilar (FL-8) made it happen today. The Vex is a great tool to judge the mood of the fish, it tells you what presentation the fish want. Maybe if I had some small minnows the Crappies and Perch would have bit faster???? Hope this helps guys. BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Rob, not asking for your spot but where abouts on the south where ya? I was thinking of trying the south end this week and want to get on some good solid ice. Is anyone on the south east corner yet?


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Fished Northend yesterday with no luck. Bites and activity was slooooow. 8' of water, stained in color. Those with eye's seemed to get them with fast action jigging, vibies, and raps. Lost one at the hole. Ice a solid 5". Didn't see anything near 8". A couple slushy spots on the way out but overall things are looking good.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Akaletto, I was fishing the 305 launch in 12 to 15 foot of water. "Pretty much" where RedCanoe59 was yesterday lol...RedCanoe59 is a good buddy of mine and he got skunked. I went there because I was alone and knew he was out there the day before. I am not taking a dip for any walleye. The eye bite was fast, caught both in 30 minutes and quit. I was jigging for them pretty hard. Popping the Sonar 2' off the bottom at a time. They hit it on the fall.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

RobFyl said:


> Fished the south end this morning. Caught 2 eyes between 16"/17". Caught 4 crappies between 10"/11" also a dozen perch with 13 1/4 being the biggest. One catfish as well. Eye's came on 1/4oz silver flash sonar. Perch came on 1/16oz Lindy Frosty's tipped w/Berkley power honey worm. Crappie bit Lindy Forage minnow spoons tipped w/Berkley honey worms. Ice was 4 to 5 inches consistantly. Eye's crushed the Sonar with no hesitation. Perch and Crappie were real shy biters. The vexilar (FL-8) made it happen today. The Vex is a great tool to judge the mood of the fish, it tells you what presentation the fish want. Maybe if I had some small minnows the Crappies and Perch would have bit faster???? Hope this helps guys. BE SAFE!!!!!


wow!! good job and congrats!!!


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Rob! Can't wait to make another trip out even though I got skunked the first 2 times. Maybe ill see you guys out there.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

Rob might not take a dip for a walleye but he may take a dip for taking my spot......ha ha FYL 

-have you ever tasted the rainbow-robfyl


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

so looks like the south end is more clear in terms of water visibility? thinking about heading out there this wknd. Be Safe!


----------

